# Contest anyone?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, It's time for a contest! Rather than drawing names out of a box... We would again like to have something that is more interactive for the members like the last couple we had. In case you weren't around for them here are the last 2 we had:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-aquaria-announcements-news-2/february-photo-caption-contest-80290/
results: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-a...l-decide-winners-photo-caption-contest-82546/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-a...news-2/march-contest-winners-announced-84169/

I personally find it more fun that way and believe you would too. 
We need a little help coming up with some ideas for the contest. It would be nice if if it could be something everyone could participate in. Tank and general photo contest are nice but some might feel too intimidated to participate or feel it might be unfair, so trying to stay away from that. 
So if you have any ideas for a contest that would have a level playing field for as many people as possible to participate in....please share them with us here. Hoping to come up with something within the next couple weeks so feel free to post any ideas you have. 
*I should note that there wont be many rules but to keep it fair for our active members there will be a requirement having been a member on or before June 30, 2015 and having atleast 15 post on the board. *For those who don't have the minimum that would like to participate, you have plenty of time to get active before the contest starts. We want to hear from you...No need to be shy, this is a great community and we are a friendly bunch who dont bite....though some of our fish might lol So feel free to start a topic or reply to one to get in your minimum before the contest starts.
Lets have some fun

***If any sponsors would like to donate anything, please contact me via PM***


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

how about a cleanest tank contest


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

mendoza.inc said:


> how about a cleanest tank contest


I have a couple nice clean empty tanks 

I think our sponsors should be judges?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no ideas, so please keep suggestions coming forward! I do have a prize to give away to one of the winners though


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

How about a nice freshwater biotope tank setup; includes all 3 lakes of African, SA, Asian, Cold water?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This contest doesn't necessarily have to be a photo contest either, we just want to allow an opportunity for many members to actively participate without it being limited to one preference of tank setup.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

How about who has the most tanks running?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr Bob would have an easy win lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The greatest mishap story .we can all tell grest fish stories about all our nice tanks and fish...but we all also have many disasters in our tanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I would say that we shouldn't limit to specific tank types. There's probably only a small handful of contestants who can enter with biotopes - those starting out in the hobby will also be excluded.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that some sort of DIY contest where people are recycling/reusing/upcycling something and using it for their aquarium would be really fun.

Some examples off the top of my head: making a background out of a piece of styrofoam, building a filter out of a milk jug, creating an aquarium ornament out of lego, etc ...there's a lot of possibilities. 

Material wise it would be free or very inexpensive for people to participate in, it would be interesting to see the various ideas that people come up with, and it could be inspiring for people who had never thought of and/or had the confidence to try to make something themselves. 

Entrants could post step-by-step instructions stating how they made their item, photos, and a review of how it ended up working out in their tank (be it good or bad).


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How about a contest for whoever comes up with the best idea for a contest? :lol:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the thought of a Recycled tank / or its contents.

Aqrarium in a: TV/washing machine/microwave
One fellow on TV made an aquarium in a VW bug<G>

(basicly anything you could put a viewing port/window in)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> How about a contest for whoever comes up with the best idea for a contest? :lol:


hehehe, that might have to be where a prize goes to, otherwise we'll just have to pick one ourselves.

We want something that everyone that has a tank can participate in, but be able to verify someone isn't exaggerating with something.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it's best to keep it simple. Perhaps base tank photos based on colors? For example, best tank photo featuring RED, BLUE, GREEN.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

What about having the mods post some fish pictures. Have us private message the chosen mod the answers. The people who get it right are put into a draw for the prize. You could choose either regular names or Latin names?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

jkhcjris said:


> What about having the mods post some fish pictures. Have us private message the chosen mod the answers. The people who get it right are put into a draw for the prize. You could choose either regular names or Latin names?


I like that too, but is there any way you could think of so it wouldn't be a time sensitive issue? I don't know if it should be a community\mod\sponsor vote, or how else it could not be a first to respond kind of thing???


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Set a determined time for people to put there votes in (week to two weeks). Put all the people that get it right into a draw and have someone randomly pick a name out of a hat. You would want to choose pictures of uncommon fish where people would have to use the Internet to look up the fish and names.


----------



## fuego604 (Nov 22, 2013)

how about a nano planted tank contest?


----------

